# Speaking of LED's...a look at the guts.



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I thought this was 'neat' so I'll pass it along:

Last year we had a look inside the flicker LEDs and a few weeks ago I was discussing the 5mm 'auto color change' RGB LEDs on another forum. I decided to have a look inside one of those as well.

Same set-up...grind the top of the LED flat and polish for minimal optical distortion and take a couple photos looking through the new 'window'. The driver chip is only about .050 inch long and the components are wired with .0005 inch diameter gold wire. the three individual LED chips are only a few thousandths of an inch in size. Pretty amazing considering these are 10 cents each on ebay!



















Shot a short movie of the twinkling. I zoom in at about 0:35 to get a closer look at the LED chips in action.

RGBLED.mp4 video by coreyonline - Photobucket


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, that's pretty good photography, too!


----------



## lostskeleton (Aug 30, 2011)

That was fantastic! Just out of curiosity, what type of microscope were you using??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is way cool


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

It's a Keyence VHX-600 54-megapixel digital scope.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

54 Megapixel? Is that all? Must be the 2009 model!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, it does have some age on it. I know the VHX-1000 is out now, but still only 54M pixel. Though they probably have some way to go higher - it does make for a very nice photo...before it gets uploaded to photobucket, compressed, then posted here at 720x540!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

How on earth can they possibly make something that complex that small when I can barely solder two wires together without burning myself??


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

now that is cool.........


----------

